# '06 28Rsds - $11,000



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Alas, I must sadly list our beloved 28RSDS for sale (four bunk bunkroom). This is a great camper with many modifications you will love. It has a full screen house that doubles the usable space of the camper. NEVER been smoked in with the exception of DW's cooking. There is too much to list and I will gladly send pictures. You can e-mail me at [email protected] and request pictures or descriptions of the mods, or ask for my telephone number (or leave yours) to discuss it. Weight distribution hitch included. I will deliver it up to 300 miles of Linden, NJ. Scott.

P.S.
I've been inactive in Outbackers for quite some time and am saddened that it is closing down, but I understand. All the best to Doug, all the moderators and all the great people I've talked to online and met at rallies over the years.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good luck with the sale, Scott.

The new owners will be getting the only rear bed slide trailer that I know of with a custom slide out cover on it.

Hope everything is going well for you.

Steve


----------

